
Game industry vet draws ire from developers for defense of 80-hour workweeks - Jerry2
http://www.polygon.com/2016/4/18/11452564/would-you-want-to-work-for-this-guy
======
DonHopkins
Alex St John glorifies the benefits of slavery and Microsoft's imperialistic
dominance of game developers in his own words, describing his infamous Toga
Party / Roman Orgy / Slave Auction he threw in the Spartan Stadium at the 1996
Computer Game Developer Conference [1]:

"Sex, violence and debauchery were all hallmarks of a great Roman “orgy” and I
wanted to come as close to capturing that experience as I could get away
with."

"The slave auction was also a special occasion. The Roman guards were rounding
up the losers from the gladiatorial events and anybody who was offending a
“senator” or Cleopatra and throwing them in the slave pit. Once a sufficient
number of slaves had been collected from the party, Gillian returned to the
stage to auction them to the audience for the gold they had won in the games.
Gillian could set any base price she wanted for a “specimen”, if the audience
wouldn’t pay the price the slave would be “thrown to the lions”. We had
configured a “pit” full of foam to one side of the stage and directly in front
of the first caged lion. A failed slave would be marched to the edge of the
pit at spear point and pushed in by the praetorian guard where they would fall
into box full of foam below the audiences line of sight. Then a huge video
clip of lions tearing up a wildebeest and roaring would be played on the big
screens on either side of the stage accompanied by the sounds of screaming.
Down in the foam pit we had a collection of fake bloody body parts that
somebody would toss up in the air during the lion feeding. Of course the
“victim” was then allowed to sneak out the back and return to the party."

[1] [http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2013/03/06/bunnygate-
pt-2/](http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2013/03/06/bunnygate-pt-2/)

